

 Review my app for running Twitter contests, MVP written in 20 hours - mootothemax
http://interactwive.com

======
jones1618
Sorry, your site breaks the 10-second rule: You didn't _show_ me what your app
does or (give me a link that does) within the first 10 seconds of me looking
at your site.

Sure, you _tell_ what your app does in an offhand, blurbish sort of way, but
how does it work? What does it look like? What's a campaign, how do keywords
work and why do I want to pay for them? What trouble are you saving me,
exactly?

Alas, I can't find out without registering. Click, bye.

I commend your code sprint but afterwards it would've served you well to
sprint on over to your friend's cousin's sister's house and ask her what she
can possibly glean from your front page, if anything.

